# Can non-EU apply for Permant Residence in Portugal



## AP1970 (Jan 18, 2012)

I am a Chinese orignally from PR China and with a China passport. I have worked and studied in overseas for over 10 years.
Now I will take a research position in a Portugal university with a 3-year contract.
Could I apply Permant Residence in Portugal? If I could, how can I do the process?

I heard the policy of BLUE CARD, do you know any news of the BLUE CARD policy in Portugal.
Thank you so much for any advice.


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

AP1970 said:


> I am a Chinese orignally from PR China and with a China passport. I have worked and studied in overseas for over 10 years.
> Now I will take a research position in a Portugal university with a 3-year contract.
> Could I apply Permant Residence in Portugal? If I could, how can I do the process?
> 
> ...


As you are Chinese, why don't you pop into one of the Chinese marts that are in most towns and city's and ask there.


----------



## soraexplora (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi excuse me  but i am a new zealander (non EU) and looking at moving to portugal is it easy to get a temporary residencey and also what about a working visa?how do i obtain that? do i do that in portugal or in my home country?


----------

